#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-06
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<markjones> good moaning
<markjones> *Bore Da
<Mr__T> bore da
<Mr__T> ble wyt ti nawr markjones?
<Mr__T> oop north still?
<markjones> ie, in Sheffield
<markjones> but looking for a house to rent anywhere
<Mr__T> ANY_WHERE?
<markjones> well, anywhere neis
<Mr__T> ahh that narrows it down
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-07
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
<kn100> Morning
<kn100> Kind of surprised to see ianto not here
<brobostigon> morning kn100 :)
<brobostigon> ianto isnt here very often,
<kn100> is he dead
<brobostigon> no, i seestuff on FB from him.
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-08
<kn100> hey markjones, still haven't got my ubuntu cd xD
<kn100> been a few years now xD
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<Mr__T> sup markjones, I'm ym MANGOR
<Mr__T> had interview at coleg menai...
<markjones> Mr__T, cool
<markjones> what for?
<Mr__T> IT technician
<markjones> ooh
<Mr__T> did you go there?
<Mr__T> or know anything about the place
<markjones> I know about Coleg Menai, I didn't go there however
<Mr__T> what am I potentially letting myself in for?
<markjones> erm
<markjones> a load of welsh speakers, quite a few different locations
<Mr__T> heh
<Mr__T> we'll see, my 2 opponents are working there atm doing apprenticeships, so they have their foot in the door
<Mr__T> but I spose I beat them on experience
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-09
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<kn100> L
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-10
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
 * brobostigon might make a statement soon, of maybe obvious nature.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-11
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<Narcissus> shw'mae
<Narcissus> Ydy ianto o gwmpas?
<Enalicho> So, this is the Welsh Ubuntu community, eh?
<Enalicho> Os rhaid i ni siarad cymraeg yma?
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-12
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
